# Rockets workout Chris Thomas, Daniel Ewing, John Lucas



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

According to KAS13, an inside source at CF.net.

Chris Thomas was excellent all-round. Ewing was a great defender. Lucas will not make the league according to his observations.

Both Thomas and Ewing are likely to be 2nd rounders.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

What about first rounders? We don't have a 2nd round pick right?

I hope JVG is more involved in these picks so Dawson doesnt blow it.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

sherwin said:


> What about first rounders? We don't have a 2nd round pick right?
> 
> I hope JVG is more involved in these picks so Dawson doesnt blow it.


*They are probably working players out in case they go undrafted.....*


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Plus we won't start working out projected first-rounders until we get closer to the draft.


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

All PGs...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady said:


> All PGs...


Yeah, they compete against each other at the end of the workouts and are put into similar gam- situations. Makes sense, no?


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yeah, they compete against each other at the end of the workouts and are put into similar gam- situations. Makes sense, no?


Not my point.

I said that because we already have an abundance of PGs...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

McGrady said:


> Not my point.
> 
> I said that because we already have an abundance of PGs...


Well Sura and James are exactly your typical PGs, and you can forget about Moochie.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

Sura is not a true pg, James is not a starter type pg. Fast solution is sign Damon Stoudamire. One risk is to trade for Jason Williams.


----------



## whatsshakin (May 8, 2005)

I like Daniel Ewing although I do think mike james is a great PG .


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

whatsshakin said:


> I like Daniel Ewing although *I do think mike james is a great PG* .


I do not agree. James is more like a shoot first type of PG which is not what Rockets want. I think James will be good as a backup but not a starter. Sura should be better PG than James but he is injury prone which is really a problem. Rockets really need a pure PG who can run the game on the floor. 

PF is also another position that Rockets really need to get this off-season. Juwan Howard had done well but I honestly don't think he is good enough as our starter, maybe that's my opinion. Honestly, I really feel this position should be Rockets top priority because Rockets need Yao on the court more. If Rockets have a decent PF who can defense, rebound and block shots, and at least assist to take some pressure off Yao. Yao fouls mostly come from help defense and a defensive PF will definitely help.

I also notice that our perimeter defense is quite weak. Our guards is not fast enough to guard against our opponents' young and fast guards. Chemistry is important but youth and quickness is equally important if Rockets really want to win the Championship. Some might argue that if we change most of our players, we will be back to where we were early in the season. But have we consider whether all those old legs can play through another 82 regular season games and playoffs to win the Championship.

We should build the team with as many talented young players we can get this offseason. McGrady and Yao are still young. We can have a group of young players for many years to come. I am not saying we have to do it this season but we have to think in this direction. Anyway, this is just my opinion.:twocents:


----------

